# Photoshop 7.0 Goodies from Marc



## gmarik (Dec 29, 2002)

One of the tools, I use a web designer is Adobe Photoshop 7.0 (Together with Macromedia Dreemweaver MX, Namo WebEditor 5.0, Bradbury TopStyle 3.0, ColorWheel 4.2), and over the last five years I've learned something and now it's time to open my knowledge and achievments to the world. So here it comes, the first part - on Adobe Studio Exchange  (Styles, Custom Shapes, Brushes, Actions and vector artwork). So be a judge to me and say what do you see before your eyes.

Part two. To put it all in nuthell - I also want to share a very special collection of Action (.atn files) - 222 text and image effects in a one archive, 220 Kb . What are you waiting for? Go on, enjoy it!

Here is one of the last brushes (so you would know, who you are dealing with), made for the New Year events:


----------



## arnisador (Jan 5, 2003)

Are any of them martial arts themed?


----------



## gmarik (Jan 6, 2003)

Couple of them are bloody, couple of them are in Easter style - ist that enough? Bodhidharma would be glad to see something like this and his Koreon disciples also.


----------

